# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Soa's en Zwanger worden - Artikel

## Sylvia93

*Seksueel overdraagbare aandoeningen en zwanger worden*

Seksueel overdraagbare aandoeningen (SOAs) ofwel geslachtsziekten zijn vervelend. Om allerlei redenen. Een ervan is dat je niet altijd merkt dat je zon beestje bij je draagt, maar dat het zich toch laat gelden. Vervelend is ook dat je een SOA door seksueel contact hebt opgelopen. Dat maakt dat er een taboe op rust. Hoe vertel ik het mijn partner? Dat is dan de vaak pijnlijke, maar heel noodzakelijke vraag die je jezelf moet stellen.

Als je een geslachtsziekte hebt, moet je hoe dan ook je partner inlichten, omdat die de ziekte inmiddels ook zal hebben. Behandelen is noodzakelijk, want de meeste SOA´s gaan niet vanzelf over. Laat je alleen jezelf behandelen, dan loopt je partner het risico van blijvende schade, zoals onvruchtbaarheid. Bovendien kun je dan zelf opnieuw besmet worden.

Je kunt een SOA oplopen aan de geslachtsorganen, anus of mond. Sommige, zoals HIV of hepatitis, loop je op door met bloed of andere lichaamssappen van besmette patiënten in contact te komen.

Sommige geslachtsziekten, zoals Chlamydia trachomatis en gonorroe, kunnen onvruchtbaarheid veroorzaken doordat ze de eileiders of zaadleiders verstoppen. Bij een ernstige verstopping biedt bij vrouwen alleen IVF uitkomst, bij mannen alleen MESA, waarbij het zaad operatief uit de bijbal wordt gehaald.

Het risico voor de ongeboren baby verschilt per aandoening. Syfilis kan aangeboren afwijkingen veroorzaken, maar komt niet vaak voor. Gonorroe kan een miskraam of vroeggeboorte veroorzaken, maar komt ook niet vaak voor. HIV kan tijdens de zwangerschap, bevalling of borstvoeding op de baby worden overgedragen. En tijdens de bevalling kan de baby besmet raken met Chlamydia trachomatis, gonorroe, herpes en hepatitis. Van al deze infecties kan de baby ziek worden.

Het is daarom nuttig om je, voordat je zwanger wordt, af te vragen of je een verhoogde kans hebt op een SOA en je in dat geval te laten onderzoeken. De meeste SOAs zijn goed te behandelen met antibiotica.

*Checklist*

Hebben jij of je partner een van de hieronder genoemde klachten, dan is het nuttig om onderzoek te laten doen door de huisarts of een polikliniek voor geslachtsziekten. Bedenk dat veel van de genoemde klachten ook een andere oorzaak kunnen hebben dan een SOA!
# Is je vaginale afscheiding veranderd? Is het meer dan normaal, ziet het er anders uit, ruikt het anders?
# Heb jij, of heeft je partner pijn bij het plassen? Of moet je kleine beetjes plassen?
Vooral bij mannen is een branderig gevoel bij het plassen een belangrijk signaal dat kan duiden op een SOA. Bij vrouwen duiden de klachten nogal eens op een blaasontsteking.
# Heb je irritatie en jeuk rond de vagina? Dit kan ook duiden op een schimmelinfectie die vrouwen niet door seksueel contact maar door een verminderde weerstand kunnen krijgen. Een schimmelinfectie kan vervolgens wel door seksueel contact aan de partner worden doorgegeven.
# Heb je pijn bij het vrijen? Dit kan duiden op een geslachtsziekte, maar ook andere oorzaken hebben.
# Heb je bloedverlies na het vrijen of tussen de menstruaties? Dat is een goede reden om naar de huisarts te gaan en een uitstrijkje van de baarmoedermond te laten maken om te kijken of er geen afwijkende cellen zijn, die in een later stadium zouden kunnen ontaarden in kanker. Er kan dan tegelijkertijd een kweek gemaakt worden, om te kijken of er geen sprake is van een infectie.
# Heb je  als vrouw  buikpijn, eventueel met koorts? Buikpijn kan allerlei oorzaken hebben. Eén ervan is een ontsteking van de eileiders door een geslachtsziekte. Zon ontsteking kan onvruchtbaarheid veroorzaken. Buikpijn met koorts is een belangrijke reden om naar de huisarts te gaan.
# Heb je zweertjes, wratjes of blaasjes rond de geslachtsdelen, anus of mond?
# Heb je keelpijn na orale seks?

*Seksueel overdraagbare aandoeningen en zwanger worden
Aanraders*

Heb je onveilig gevrijd met iemand die besmet is met een SOA, of heb je een van de onderstaande klachten, laat je dan controleren. Dat kan via de huisarts, of anoniem bij de polikliniek geslachtsziekten van de plaatselijke GG&GD. Daarvoor hoef je geen verwijskaart te hebben, en het onderzoek is meestal gratis. Veel academische en andere grote ziekenhuizen hebben een anoniem en vaak gratis SOA-spreekuur op de polikliniek dermatologie.

Heeft je man of vriend een branderig gevoel bij het plassen, laat je dan onderzoeken op geslachtsziekten. Omdat Chlamydia trachomatis bij vrouwen vaak zonder verschijnselen verloopt, zijn klachten bij de man soms het enige symptoom

*Seksueel overdraagbare aandoeningen en zwanger worden
Het goede nieuws*

Na een doorgemaakte eileiderontsteking blijft bij het overgrote deel van de vrouwen de vruchtbaarheid intact. Zo´n 15 procent krijgt verstopte eileiders. Het maakt daarvoor niet uit of de vrouw al dan niet iets heeft gemerkt van de infectie.

_Bron: www.zwangerstraks.nl_

----------

